# Obedience trial tomorrow!



## Settican (Apr 5, 2008)

Badgar and I are entered in an obedience trial tomorrow. Haven't done nearly so much training as I normally would since Ecco-monster arrived, but he's pretty solid with the Novice level exercises, of course that doesn't mean I'm not going to be crazy nervous as usual  We have to come 1st and get a score of at least 90% if we want to qualify, but so long as we have fun and don't completely mess up I'll be happy 

I'm not sure how our obedience over here differs from the rest of the world, so this is the breakdown of exercises for Novice just in case anyone's interested 

Heel on lead
Heel free
Recall
Retrieve
Sit Stay (1 minute)
Down Stay (3 minutes)

Wish us luck!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck!!! Let us know how you do.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

No retrieves in Novice here - that's pretty cool! Your dog must be trained really well. Good luck.


----------



## Settican (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys  Leaving in half an hour, will let you know how things go!


----------



## Settican (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm so very proud of my boy, we got 1st place with 96%  We've got one more Novice show to enter on the 25th (pre-entered so I can't change it now), but then we can move up to Class A. Good boy Badgar!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats to you and to Badgar!


----------

